# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  افضل شركه للأوبشن  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## china

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
استفسار بسيط
ماهو افضل واسهل واسرع ايضا  :Regular Smile:  
وسيط لفتح حساب اوبشن 
تقبلوا مروري منتظر ارائكم

----------


## eez

Online Broker Review 2013

----------


## eez

اللينك السابق به تقييم لافضل شركات الاوبشن

----------


## eez

افضل وسيطين من حيث معظم المميزات هما
TD Ameritrade
ETRADE

----------


## eez

1. 	TD Ameritrade 	 
2. 	ETRADE 	 
3. 	Charles Schwab 	
4. 	Scottrade 	
5. 	Fidelity 	
6. 	TradeKing 	
7. 	optionsXpress 	
8. 	tradeMONSTER 	
9. 	OptionsHouse 	
10. 	Interactive Brokers

----------


## Leonardo

استاذ عز للتنويه معظمهم لم يعد يقبل العملاء من خارج الولايات المتحدة الامريكية

----------


## hesham hamad

مش بتعامل فى الاوبشنز لكن خلى بالك عشان النصب فى الاوبشنز كتير

----------


## ahmmad80

tradorax 
ترادوراكس للاوبشن  مميزاتها حلوه و اسعارها حقيقه

----------


## mahmoudmahfouze

انا من الى اعرفه فى الاوبشنز انه عمليات النصب بكثرة فيه فخلى بالك اخى الكريم

----------


## سيد هشام

الفوركس امان اكثر

----------


## kemoo10

24اوبشن

----------


## attas

GOM

----------


## krim

> GOM

 ياأخ attas
لم أجد GOM من فضلك كيف أجدها وشكرا

----------


## attas

GMO شركه يابانيه لا تسمح للتداول من خارج اليابان للاسف الشديد
لكن منصتها تختلف كثيرا عن باقي شركات الباينري ابشن
لكنها محترمه.
في اليابان مـــافيــش نصب ولكن في تنافس.  

> https://sec-sso.click-sec.com/loginweb/

----------


## krim

> GMO شركه يابانيه لا تسمح للتداول من خارج اليابان للاسف الشديد
> لكن منصتها تختلف كثيرا عن باقي شركات الباينري ابشن
> لكنها محترمه.
> في اليابان مـــافيــش نصب ولكن في تنافس.

 شكرا لك ياأخ attas من خلال تجربتك في الأبشن هل تدلناعلى شركة محترمة تسمح للتداول

----------


## attas

اخي كريم انت مهتم كثيرا وتريدا ان تحقق مكاسب عــــــــاجــــله
انا احييك
 ولكن تريت  قليلا 
وكن صبورا فالسوق دائم في مواعييده 
والفرص كثييره ولا داعي للعجله
daijubu ne
تمهل يا اخي واجني مزيدا من الارباح.
ارجوا ان تنظر لي بأنني خبيرا في صنع الارباح لا خبيرا في الشركات ولست مطــــــــــــالــــــب بشهـــدات اثبـــاث على مصداقية الشركات.
لقد تطرقنا مسبقا كيف نميز الشركات دات المصداقيه من غيرها والاسس التي ينبغي تمييزها حتى تتبيين بوضوح تمييز الشركات المحترمه.
فأرجوا ان تكون الاستفاده عامه.
تحياتي

----------


## krim

[QUOTE=attas;2920546]اخي كريم انت مهتم كثيرا وتريدا ان تحقق مكاسب عــــــــاجــــله
انا احييك
 ولكن تريت  قليلا 
وكن صبورا فالسوق دائم في مواعييده 
والفرص كثييره ولا داعي للعجله
daijubu ne
تمهل يا اخي واجني مزيدا من الارباح.
ارجوا ان تنظر لي بأنني خبيرا في صنع الارباح لا خبيرا في الشركات ولست مطــــــــــــالــــــب بشهـــدات اثبـــاث على مصداقية الشركات.
لقد تطرقنا مسبقا كيف نميز الشركات دات المصداقيه من غيرها والاسس التي ينبغي تمييزها حتى تتبيين بوضوح تمييز الشركات المحترمه.
فأرجوا ان تكون الاستفاده عامه.
تحياتي     شكرا على النصيحة

----------


## krim

من جرب البروكر islamictradebanc يخبرنا من فضلكم

----------


## محمد1986

ما هي افضل شركات الخيارات الثنائية

----------


## محمد1986

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تقييم قرئته واعجبنى تنظيمه وشرحه للوسيط احببت ان اشارك به الاعضاء  شركة Opteck 
اتمنى ان تعجبكم

----------


## hema007

24option أفضل وسيط على الإطلاق 
تقدر تفتح فيه حساب ب100 دولار  
كمان فيه ميزة ممتازة و هي القدرة على غلق صفقاتك بعد مرور 3 دقائق 
على الدخول إلى قبل إنتهاء المدة المحددة ب5 دقائق و لكن هذه الميزة على الاوقات الكبيرة 
زي الربع ساعة و النص ساعة فما فوق و يكفي انها حاصلة على تراخيص + الراعي الرسمي لها 
هو فريق اليوفينتس .

----------


## TOP FOREX

الحقيقة 24 شركة جيدة حتى الان تعاملت معها وسحبت منها والحمدلله كل شيء تمام

----------


## محمد1986

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تقييم عن شركة 24option اعجبني  شركة 24option 
ارجو ان يكون ذو فائدة لجميع الاعضاء 
لاتنسونا بالدعاء

----------


## marwan1764

تعاملت مع شركة AtlasOptions المنصة متطورة وسهلة، اعجبتني خاصية التوصيات داخل المنصة.  تقييم الوسيط ممتاز.

----------


## مسك الختام

عن تجربه 24 اوبشن نصاااااااابه قسما بالله ... سوف ارفق موضوع قريبا بالمستندات على نصبهم

----------


## مسك الختام

نفسى اشوف مندوب للشركه النصابه دى يتناقش معايا ... علشان اثبت للجميع نصبهم واهمالهم فى التعامل خصوصا مع العرب ما اعتقد يعملو الاساليب الرخصيه بتعتهم غير معانا احنا العرب وبس

----------


## asrclub

anyopton ,24option , iqoption

----------

